

How AngularJs will save JavaScript from its $ sign - bubblicious
http://www.nicolasbize.com/blog/how-angularjs-will-save-javascript-from-its-sign/

======
mattlondon
I wrote [http://standardjavaScript.info](http://standardjavaScript.info) some
time ago to counter this JavaScript is not jQuery thing.

I don't think angular.js will change anything (after all everyone is now
talking about polymer.js). Knowing that modern browsers offer most of what
jQuery offers for free is what will change things.

~~~
bubblicious
This is a great link, thanks for sharing!

